
Found a Pokémon in Googles code - guy_mahieu
https://github.com/google/guava/blob/master/guava/src/com/google/common/base/CharMatcher.java#L56
======
dddddaviddddd
Someone should write an automated tool for finding ASCII art in git
repositories

